# Hunting 2010



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

awesome good luck


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*2010 Hunt*



superga said:


> First 2010 hunt planned 10/02/2010 at the spectular Nyalarus Game Ranch 15km down the road in Marble Hall. Gemsbuck, Kudu or Impala on the menu.


Great! Hope you smoke them with you Burner! Remember to post the pics afterwards...:darkbeer:


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

Superga,I heard from a friend that they shot a HUGE Waterbuck there not to long ago, something like 33 inches, maybe just a rumor,but since you are heading see if you can get us a picture!


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Still hunting?*

Supaga, are you still hunting? If so you must have unlimited funds  or maybe you still looking for something to kill........


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Ever tried hunting in 36deg heat? Sat in the hide with just my underpants on.
Only animals that came in were Zebras and Blesbuck. Neither were on my wish list. Will be going back on the 10th March.


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

I hear you,good for weightloss!So nothing on the big waterbuck?


----------

